# May Acquisitions



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll start the ball rolling.

These grey, wool and cashmere trousers just arrived, courtesy of ebay.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

These look great. I have four pairs of grey flannels but wouldn't mind a pair like this. I'm waiting on a new SC, similarly from the bay. Will post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Probably not going to be buying many clothes for the foreseeable future. Big upgrade to the audio system...

Rega RP6 turntable
Rega Brio amp
Dynaudio X-14 speakers


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

CMDC- dang, nice!

IvyGrad will appreciate this one, I bought this made in Italy Southern Tide tie last night:



their stuff has been hit and miss with me in the past, but I was really impressed with this. I also like that the color is called "mojito" lol. I wanted to get it but wasn't sure what I'd wear it with, but then I remembered: seersucker.

expect to see this in WAYWT on Monday lol

i didn't take a picture and it's not exactly trad, but I got a great deal on some F by Ferragamo EDT last night, reminds me a lot of Terre d'Hermes, if youre into that sort of thing


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

OF, I love it! I own several items from ST and they've all surpassed my expectations. Great choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ivygrad71 said:


> OF, I love it! I own several items from ST and they've all surpassed my expectations. Great choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks, I was going to be highly disappointed if you didn't. I think it's a sign I've been hanging out here too much when I saw it and my first thought was "hey, IvyGrad wears a lot of Southern Tide!" lol. ST makes good stuff and I like the southern prep style, I just found the shirts to have a poor fit without extensive alterations


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Ridiculously cheap new old stock navy v-neck Scottish cashmere sweater from some now-defunct Chicago men's shop. Thick, dense and tightly-woven like you wouldn't believe. $26 I believe.










Also a trusty old American made Pendleton shetland. $10


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh ooh ooh that V-neck is suh-weeet. Great find!



ytc said:


> Ridiculously cheap new old stock navy v-neck Scottish cashmere sweater from some now-defunct Chicago men's shop. Thick, dense and tightly-woven like you wouldn't believe. $26 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

CMDC said:


> Probably not going to be buying many clothes for the foreseeable future. Big upgrade to the audio system...
> 
> Rega RP6 turntable
> Rega Brio amp
> Dynaudio X-14 speakers


So CMDC; how's the sound on that baby?


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Haha thanks, I was going to be highly disappointed if you didn't. I think it's a sign I've been hanging out here too much when I saw it and my first thought was "hey, IvyGrad wears a lot of Southern Tide!" lol. ST makes good stuff and I like the southern prep style, I just found the shirts to have a poor fit without extensive alterations


LOL! Yeah their shirts are pretty full cut. But, as you age and put on a little, (cough, cough) "mass", you will appreciate that fuller fit!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ivygrad71 said:


> OF, I love it! I own several items from ST and they've all surpassed my expectations. Great choice!


Agree. Southern Tide's Skipjack polos are my favorite.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Barnavelt said:


> So CMDC; how's the sound on that baby?


Incredible sound. I've been running a vintage Sansui and Pioneer rig for years and was ready to take a significant step up. I've always focused more on the music than the gear in terms of where I've spent my money. What's the old joke? "Some guys use stereos to listen to their music. Other guys use music to listen to their stereos." I was always in the first camp.

With this, I'm hearing stuff that was buried in the past. Put on "There's A Riot Going On" the other night and there were new sounds popping out all over the place.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Man I miss this show. Now do I wear this shirt w/ patch madras or seersucker?



Brian


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Package from Lands End came in tonight with a couple things for summer (surprise surprise):

Oxford cloth sport coat, it's hard to tell from the pic but it's the same shade as my blue OCBDs:


Long sleeve madras shirt:


I actually thought both of these were going to be too small, the jacket is a 38R (the last they had online), and I had seen a review saying they ran small (since it's their Tailored Fit), but it fits perfectly, very close to my navy linen/cotton sport coat. On the shirt, I heard they ran big, so I sized down to a small with the intent of never buttoning the top button. Turns out that even though it's tagged as a 14-14.5 neck, it actually fits my neck perfectly (doesn't really matter since I'm not wearing it that way, but still)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: both look very nice (just bought my girlfriend's father a pair of Bill's Khaki's madras shorts - really nice feel to them). 

I'm interested to hear your opinion on the Oxford cloth sport coat after you have worn it a few times as I held one in my hand in J.Crew a few weeks ago and have been debating (in my small mind) if I want it. I liked the look (I think), I liked the feel (I think for a jacket), I liked the color (I think again for a jacket) and thought it would be versatile (or not). As you can see, I was unsure if I would really like it or was making a impulse buy. Since I'm still thinking about it, it probably wasn't just an impulse, but I am excited to hear your experience with it. 

Also, does anyone know if an Oxford cloth jacket is an reincarnation of an older item - i.e., were there Oxford cloth jackets back in the heyday of Ivy - or is it a modern creation?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I'm not one for jewelry other than a watch and a wedding band but this month I did pick up a very small leather strap made from color 8 shell to wear on the wrist opposite my watch.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF: both look very nice (just bought my girlfriend's father a pair of Bill's Khaki's madras shorts - really nice feel to them).
> 
> I'm interested to hear your opinion on the Oxford cloth sport coat after you have worn it a few times as I held one in my hand in J.Crew a few weeks ago and have been debating (in my small mind) if I want it. I liked the look (I think), I liked the feel (I think for a jacket), I liked the color (I think again for a jacket) and thought it would be versatile (or not). As you can see, I was unsure if I would really like it or was making a impulse buy. Since I'm still thinking about it, it probably wasn't just an impulse, but I am excited to hear your experience with it.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if an Oxford cloth jacket is an reincarnation of an older item - i.e., were there Oxford cloth jackets back in the heyday of Ivy - or is it a modern creation?


thank you, and I certainly will. I was back and forth on this as well until the recent 20% off Lands End coupon popped up a week or so ago. My initial impression is that I prefer this jacket over the chino suit I own- lighter weight, more breathable, softer hand, and unlined. The color is toeing a line between GTH and 70's basketball announcer, but just because you only see this shade of blue in shirts. Definitely a summer garment.

it fits well (it is a tailored fit), but I'm going to my tailor after work anyways and may see if he could let this seam out maybe 1/4"-1/2". It's comfortable and not constricting as is (and I take my jacket off for stuff like driving as it is), I just think I might like to have a touch more room. If they can't do it, definitely not a deal breaker.

The seam:


fit (cross post from WAYWT):


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Do you have the link on LE's site where this jacket is? I can't find it and might be tempted.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

They're sold out, when I bought this I think it was the last 38 they had.



sorry about that


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

CMDC - I am insanely jealous. I want a similar set-up but I'm telling myself to wait until we remodel our den the way I want it so I will have the perfect space for it.

OF - That jacket looks great on you. I'll be monitoring the Lands End site to see if it comes back.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: that fit is awesome (full stop) and unbelievable that it fits that way without tailoring (in my long-life of buying sport coats [my second favorite article of clothing after khakis], I have never had and OTR fit like that). I love that it is unlined - you got a great summer casual sport coat.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF: that fit is awesome (full stop) and unbelievable that it fits that way without tailoring (in my long-life of buying sport coats [my second favorite article of clothing after khakis], I have never had and OTR fit like that). I love that it is unlined - you got a great summer casual sport coat.


I appreciate it! It was either this or the patch madras I posted about last week, and popular opinion nixed that idea quickly lol


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

My gf gifted me a Filson duffle last Saturday after my commencement ceremony. She's a keeper.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Not quite an acquisition yet, but I spotted the end of a red and black needlepoint belt in progress poking out from under my girlfriend's bed when I visited this weekend . . .


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Not quite an acquisition yet, but I spotted the end of a red and black needlepoint belt in progress poking out from under my girlfriend's bed when I visited this weekend . . .


She's a keeper!

OF, that jacket is amazing. I would never have purchased it, because I wasn't sure it would work for me, but that jacket looks amazing. I would be careful about letting it out though, as cotton is very fickle and might reveal a seam or a thread line. Also, could you provide the pit-to-pit measurement? I'm a 38 in RL jackets, but a 36 or 37 in any other brand.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, and I picked up a pair of swim trunks, should be arriving by the end of the week:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

vwguy said:


> Man I miss this show. Now do I wear this shirt w/ patch madras or seersucker?
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Love it! I let a Dillon coaches jacket sit on the rack last year - a deep regret.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> She's a keeper!
> 
> OF, that jacket is amazing. I would never have purchased it, because I wasn't sure it would work for me, but that jacket looks amazing. I would be careful about letting it out though, as cotton is very fickle and might reveal a seam or a thread line. Also, could you provide the pit-to-pit measurement? I'm a 38 in RL jackets, but a 36 or 37 in any other brand.


I appreciate it! It's 19.75" pit to pit, 39.5 chest. I talked with my tailor after work and he pulled an inner seam so we could see what it would do, and I guess because it's oxford cloth it didn't show really at all (as opposed to some twill pants I had the hem let out on). The only thing I was going to have done was let out the upper back maybe a 1/2" to give me a little more mobility, but I'm afraid of messing up the overall drape. My fear was that I would end up accidentally tearing the back seam at some point, but he assured me it wasn't pulling at all on the back and looked like it fit fine, so for the time being I'm going to leave it as is.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> She's a keeper!
> 
> I'm a 38 in RL jackets, but a 36 or 37 in any other brand.


This is of interest to me- I'm currently looking at RL jackets and also a 36/7. Have you found this discrepancy on all, or most, of their models?

(Oh, and OF- I agree. Your Spring/Summer wardrobe is altogether excellent, which is fortunate given your location.)


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

OF I considered that oxford jacket but if I recall it had horrendous reviews attached to it so I passed it by. Looks like that was my mistake because it looks great. I have had a lot of luck with LE in the last couple years, especially since they introduced the tailored option. Great pick ups.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> This is of interest to me- I'm currently looking at RL jackets and also a 36/7. Have you found this discrepancy on all, or most, of their models?
> 
> (Oh, and OF- I agree. Your Spring/Summer wardrobe is altogether excellent, which is fortunate given your location.)


I appreciate it! The size of my spring/summer wardrobe is directly related to the fact we have 8 months a year of 80*F+ temperatures lol. It's also the reason my winter wardrobe is somewhat lacking (except for sweaters)



Barnavelt said:


> OF I considered that oxford jacket but if I recall it had horrendous reviews attached to it so I passed it by. Looks like that was my mistake because it looks great. I have had a lot of luck with LE in the last couple years, especially since they introduced the tailored option. Great pick ups.


Thank you! I had seen the negative review on it, but ultimately for me, it was one review by someone who was apparently much larger than I (they bought a size 46) and wasn't expecting a slimmer cut jacket. I saw the measurements, and since I live close to a sears where I could return it (and got free shipping since my order was over $50), I figured I had nothing to lose. Glad the gamble paid off though.

also, general statement, thank you everyone for the positive feedback and kind words, it was nice to see that throughout the day :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Anthony Charton said:


> This is of interest to me- I'm currently looking at RL jackets and also a 36/7. Have you found this discrepancy on all, or most, of their models?
> 
> (Oh, and OF- I agree. Your Spring/Summer wardrobe is altogether excellent, which is fortunate given your location.)


I've found the same thing with RL jackets. Most 44's are a bit large for me, but PRL 44's are on the snug side.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> This is of interest to me- I'm currently looking at RL jackets and also a 36/7. Have you found this discrepancy on all, or most, of their models?
> 
> (Oh, and OF- I agree. Your Spring/Summer wardrobe is altogether excellent, which is fortunate given your location.)


The Polo jacket models are different every season, so I can never keep them straight. But in my experience, most of their 38 jackets tend to have a ~19.5" pit-to-pit measurement. The Caruso ones, in particular (I believe the sub-$1,000 Made in Italy models).

Bear in mind, however, that my experience is based mostly on eBay purchases. Ain't got the money or the mind to pay even Ralph's clearance prices.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Bear in mind, however, that my experience is based mostly on eBay purchases. Ain't got the money or the mind to pay even Ralph's clearance prices.


amen to that lol


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Not exactly "trad" but...


















This is the third Wrangler to grace my garage and 7th Jeep I've owned overall.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

That is sweet Semper Jeep. Probably sounds weird, but a Wrangler is my dream car.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Jeep! Solid axles with factory lockers, 4:1 transfer case and 33" MTs (insert Tim Allen grunts here) I've got an old Cherokee that I drive every so often. I don't have the heart to trade it in, but I'd love a Rubicon if I did. Truly the last of the "real" Jeeps.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I told my wife that our next vacation will have to be to Moab.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

mjo_1 said:


> Truly the last of the "real" Jeeps.


Real Jeeps have four doors?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Odradek said:


> I'll start the ball rolling.
> 
> These grey, wool and cashmere trousers just arrived, courtesy of ebay.


Two more pairs of trousers arrived today. Ebay again.
Brand new, unhemmed Gieves & Hawkes for only £26, and some Gant chinos for 99p, featuring that bizarre little loop I'd never seen before. Had to go look it up.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got two new spring/summer pants from Land's End in the the following two colors. The significant other hates them, but I am digging them quite a bit.



















BTW - for those looking into the discontinued AE Bayfields

in sizes 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10 for $259.99 - unfortunately DOES NOT qualify for extra 30% off


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Hehehe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Incredible sound. I've been running a vintage Sansui and Pioneer rig for years and was ready to take a significant step up. I've always focused more on the music than the gear in terms of where I've spent my money. What's the old joke? "Some guys use stereos to listen to their music. Other guys use music to listen to their stereos." I was always in the first camp.
> 
> With this, I'm hearing stuff that was buried in the past. Put on "There's A Riot Going On" the other night and there were new sounds popping out all over the place.


Great minds think alike--I've been spending lots on my own system lately. I did the turntable by steps--bought a Yamaha PX3 on CL a couple years back for $100 sans dust cover, spent $180 to get it in working condition in January and the custom dust cover ($150) arrived on Monday. Wouldn't do it that way again--I've seen a couple with original dust covers for $500, and there's one with a moving coil on CL for $600--but it plays fantastic. I never knew Axis Bold As Love really sounded like that. Then it was a new integrated Yamaha amp that I am already re-thinking:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044779G8/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then I auditioned the below a couple months ago in Chicago and just had to have them--they're due within a few days:

https://www.audioadvisor.com/Monito...Loudspeakers/productinfo/MRSRX1/#.U2vg3_ldUkk

I'll post pictures when they arrive and the system is set.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

sskim3 said:


> I got two new spring/summer pants from Land's End in the the following two colors. The significant other hates them, but I am digging them quite a bit.


My wife told me today that she misses me being dressed in a T-shirt and jeans all the time.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice. Just put that on too to compare and you're right, Jimi put lots of layers in there. Blonde on Blonde revealing a lot more now too. Didn't think I'd become an audiophile snob AND a clothes snob.



32rollandrock said:


> Great minds think alike--I've been spending lots on my own system lately. I did the turntable by steps--bought a Yamaha PX3 on CL a couple years back for $100 sans dust cover, spent $180 to get it in working condition in January and the custom dust cover ($150) arrived on Monday. Wouldn't do it that way again--I've seen a couple with original dust covers for $500, and there's one with a moving coil on CL for $600--but it plays fantastic. I never knew Axis Bold As Love really sounded like that. Then it was a new integrated Yamaha amp that I am already re-thinking:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044779G8/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Odradek said:


> My wife told me today that she misses me being dressed in a T-shirt and jeans all the time.


My girlfriend mentioned similar feelings often enough I went out and picked up a new pair of Levi's this past winter. If it makes her happy, I won't complain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> Real Jeeps have four doors?


Cherokees were made in a two door version as well as the four door.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> Real Jeeps have four doors?


Ha, touche  I suppose I value solid axles and a 2 speed transfer case over anything else...so long as they don't mess with that, although they've done a good job of removing those features from all but the Wrangler. Have you seen the new Cherokees???

In other news, I picked up my first Samuelsohn sport coat recently. I'm very impressed! I'm afraid it's not too trad, with darts and dual exhaust, but I figured I'd share with you guys. I'll try for some pics soon.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Nice. Just put that on too to compare and you're right, Jimi put lots of layers in there. Blonde on Blonde revealing a lot more now too. Didn't think I'd become an audiophile snob AND a clothes snob.


It is like Christmas morning over and over again as you play stuff you've had forever and hear it in brand new ways. Your system is way cooler than mine--in particular, I feel stupid for buying the amp that I did. The missus has been very understanding, particularly since I've cut way back on clothing purchases. If you don't already have one, buy a quality record cleaner. I bought a Nitty Gritty and it makes a world's worth of difference--as much, if not more, than any other piece of hardware.

I had the good fortune to have a roommate in college who was both a clothing snob and an audiophile and had enough scratch to do both with no compromise--you don't even want to know what his system looks like today, but it cost significantly more than my car and my wife's car and my motorcycle put together. He had a Rega turntable back then and allowed me to use it AND play his records as well as my own. That was the ultimate compliment. I would never allow anyone to touch my vinyl.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Just bought the Brooks Gatsby white OCBD based on the fabulous reviews (unlined collar etc.) and the fact that the F&F discount is going on right now.



Will update later when I receive it.

PS: if you have Amazon Prime and have never had a ShopRunner account then you can get the latter free for a year. Then when you cancel after your year, they will beg you to stay and in return give you another 4 months. I wasn't looking for uber-great freebies, but if they are going to give it to me, well, I'll take it. This saves on BB shipping greatly because their shipping prices are completely nuts.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

ytc said:


> Just bought the Brooks Gatsby white OCBD based on the fabulous reviews (unlined collar etc.) and the fact that the F&F discount is going on right now.
> 
> Will update later when I receive it.
> 
> PS: if you have Amazon Prime and have never had a ShopRunner account then you can get the latter free for a year. Then when you cancel after your year, they will beg you to stay and in return give you another 4 months. I wasn't looking for uber-great freebies, but if they are going to give it to me, well, I'll take it. This saves on BB shipping greatly because their shipping prices are completely nuts.


That is a great OCBD, I love mine.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> That is a great OCBD, I love mine.


I liked mine a lot....until it shrunk in the wash after a couple of wearings. Now I guess I'll need to get a collar extender.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> I liked mine a lot....until it shrunk in the wash after a couple of wearings. Now I guess I'll need to get a collar extender.


I sized up for that very reason.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

ytc said:


> Just bought the Brooks Gatsby white OCBD based on the fabulous reviews (unlined collar etc.) and the fact that the F&F discount is going on right now.
> 
> Will update later when I receive it.
> 
> PS: if you have Amazon Prime and have never had a ShopRunner account then you can get the latter free for a year. Then when you cancel after your year, they will beg you to stay and in return give you another 4 months. I wasn't looking for uber-great freebies, but if they are going to give it to me, well, I'll take it. This saves on BB shipping greatly because their shipping prices are completely nuts.


That shirt is amazing. While the modern Brooks oxford is great for wearing with a coat and tie, the unlined collar and six-button front are perfect for wearing casually. I usually wear the extra-slim fit, but between the unlined collar and lower second button, the blousing works well. I'm glad to see they got another shipment in; it gives me hope they might expand.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback, Spin- I appreciate it. I couldn't really afford RL in my dreams either, so I get mine mostly off the bay.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Oh, and I picked up a pair of swim trunks, should be arriving by the end of the week:





Reuben said:


> Hehehe


Righteous swim trunks. And I have that same LP tie! I call it the "Dirty Admiral."


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Righteous swim trunks. And I have that same LP tie! I call it the "Dirty Admiral."


I just assumed he'd spent too long at sea. Is yours a Lilly Pulitzer? Mine's some random men's store in New Jersey. Also sadly narrow at just under 3" wide.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked up some of the Christmasy corduroys from the Brooks Brothers sale:



theyre actually navy, the pic doesn't show it all that well. I love them though, may get another pair...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

For $160 shipped, I couldn't turn down these natural beetroll pennies from Walkover. Almost bought the suede boots too for $100.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Picked up some of the Christmasy corduroys from the Brooks Brothers sale:
> 
> 
> 
> theyre actually navy, the pic doesn't show it all that well. I love them though, may get another pair...


Very nice. I am becoming convinced that you live in Texas so that you have enough room to house all your clothes . That is just a jealous comment as my NYC apartment is the size of a closet and I am always pruning my clothes and talking myself out of buying more because I have no where to put them.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I am going on a family vacation to Florida, and I needed a couple new pairs of shorts. In keeping with my belief that khakis should be less than $100, shorts should be less than $50. I have been very satisfied with the shorts from L. L. Bean. Last Summer, I purchased a pair in Nantucket Red (I think they may have called it 'Brick'). I was so pleased that I returned this year for these in seersucker and madras. $35 each with a discount. 9" inseam with a pretty flattering cut.





It's not bleeding or patch madras, but it's authentic madras according to Bean. It's also at a price that I won't cry over when ketchup inevitably stains it by July.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

universitystripe said:


> I am going on a family vacation to Florida, and I needed a couple new pairs of shorts. In keeping with my belief that khakis should be less than $100, shorts should be less than $50. I have been very satisfied with the shorts from L. L. Bean. Last Summer, I purchased a pair in Nantucket Red (I think they may have called it 'Brick'). I was so pleased that I returned this year for these in seersucker and madras. $35 each with a discount. 9" inseam with a pretty flattering cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great and the watch pocket is a nice detail. Enjoy them and the trip.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Posted this over in the watch thread, but I'll drop it over here too.


c.1908 non jeweled Dueber GF Cased Hampden with a wonderful Molly Stark grade movement. Unfortunately due to a misstep by myself, it cost me 250$, but it's in fantastic shape. So I dont feel as bad.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Takai, that is a stunning looking watch - simple and elegant. The price sound reasonable, enjoy it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice. I am becoming convinced that you live in Texas so that you have enough room to house all your clothes . That is just a jealous comment as my NYC apartment is the size of a closet and I am always pruning my clothes and talking myself out of buying more because I have no where to put them.


Lol one of these days I'll take a picture of my closet, keep in mind that most of the clothes I've been purchasing have replaced stuff that's too big for me now. But in fairness, I am a bit of a clothes horse lol


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> I just assumed he'd spent too long at sea. Is yours a Lilly Pulitzer? Mine's some random men's store in New Jersey. Also sadly narrow at just under 3" wide.


Very curious! I searched by the RN number in the blade and came up as Samuel J Miller & Co

RN: 17595


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Very curious! I searched by the RN number in the blade and came up as Samuel J Miller & Co
> 
> RN: 17595


Is yours navy? Mine's forest green.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Is yours navy? Mine's forest green.


It is Navy.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I too was tempted by the 25% off sale at Brooks. I picked up this uni stripe oxford with a grosgrain trim, a detail found on Thom Browne's $320 shirts that I find attractive for casual wear. I wonder if they just stole the idea?

It's red fleece so I am a little skeptical, but at least it is made from Supima cotton. I'll try to do a more comprehensive analysis when it arrives. I also decided to size-up considering this is an ESF model, and I've found the mediums have become slightly smaller than I might really want them to be (especially in the shoulders).

Other bonuses include the flap pocket, and a collar that looks like it might have a decent roll compared to the other Red Fleece products I've seen. I knew it was a good sign when someone on the online reviews was complaining about the collar not being short enough, and _demanding_ that brooks return to the "traditional" miniature collars... 









Also jumped on this cotton PS since it was only $7.50 after discount. 
Taking advantage of the free shipping, my grand total was only $37 which is not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

If they offered red fleece buttondowns in anything other than ESF, that price would tempt me. As is, though, I couldn't wear them without risking a sudden outbreak of hulkamania.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

adoucett said:


> I too was tempted by the 25% off sale at Brooks. I picked up this uni stripe oxford with a grosgrain trim, a detail found on Thom Browne's $320 shirts that I find attractive for casual wear. I wonder if they just stole the idea?
> 
> It's red fleece so I am a little skeptical, but at least it is made from Supima cotton. I'll try to do a more comprehensive analysis when it arrives. I also decided to size-up considering this is an ESF model, and I've found the mediums have become slightly smaller than I might really want them to be (especially in the shoulders).
> 
> Other bonuses include the flap pocket, and a collar that looks like it might have a decent roll compared to the other Red Fleece products I've seen. I knew it was a good sign when someone on the online reviews was complaining about the collar not being short enough, and _demanding_ that brooks return to the "traditional" miniature collars...


You may find that your nice Red Fleece shirt is rather different than pictured. I recently bought the grey cotton duck shirt-jacket/barn coat thing, which is very nice and I will make use of it come fall, but in the photo on the website the tag is pictured, as on your shirt's, as saying "ALL SUPIMA COTTON," but when I received it, this was not noted. Simply "100% cotton" was printed on the cheapo plastic tag located on the left interior side seam. Supima is not mentioned, although I don't know if it is Supima anyway. It could be. Also, my jacket is pictured as having nice metal buttons. However, when I received it I found that instead, Brooks Brothers had included a cheap grey plastic variety. I found this rather disappointing.

While I understand production sometimes requires that little bits and pieces be changed, I think cosmetic differences, especially on the outside, should be clearly noted in some way, if not on the product page then at least via email or something. I regard this as a clear fail on BB's part. This isn't like a heavy bronze Talon zipper being swapped for a heavy and comparable YKK bronze zipper. This is an aesthetic difference and a difference in material. Imagine if a jacket was pictured with a metal zipper but yours was delivered with a plastic one. :icon_headagainstwal

FWIW, here are comparison pics:









And this is what I got
















I hope you receive exactly what is pictured on the website. While I am pretty sure I want to keep my jacket, this discrepancy is still very annoying, especially the buttons.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

#8 Shell Ben Silver belt










CH Carter belt in British Tan










A couple of Ascot II's

















I know CH has fallen from many gent's good graces, but I'm still very partial toward them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu: I was going to ask in the bit thread, but I'll ask here. Is the top on the "British tan" color and the bottom the dark brown?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Possible acquisition (bought it but may return it), suggestions needed on this one.

pro column:
1) summer weight- 55/45 linen/cotton
2) fit- same jacket as the navy Stafford linen/cotton I wore today
3) LOVE the pattern
4) on sale for an absolute steal
5) did I mention the pattern?

con column:
1) not a clue what to wear it with. For the pic I threw on some linen pants I had laying around, (forgive the undershirt), and I thought it looked okay, but the only thing I can think of off the top of my head that would definitely work is navy chinos and a white shirt. Would white linen pants and a blue shirt work? What ties?


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

orangefury I don't think that jacket is particularly trad, but that's okay. I would pair it with probably a white spread collar shirt with or without French cuffs, the navy pants sound okay, and possibly a brown or lighter olive knit tie (?) yikes. That is hard.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Navy trousers, brown or british khaki chinos
pink, ecru, white or blue OCBD, maybe the right pattern and color tattersall
Rusty-brown knit


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Dieu: I was going to ask in the bit thread, but I'll ask here. Is the top on the "British tan" color and the bottom the dark brown?


Yes sir.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I know CH has fallen from many gent's good graces, but I'm still very partial toward them.


I just ordered a pair of Ascot IIs in dark brown (I already have black and British tan bits from Dexter). It's tough to find wide sizes from Cole-Haan in brick-and-mortar shops, but you can find them online.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

BB popover from eBay:



And, after watching The Odd Couple at the weekend, I decided I wanted a hat like the one Felix wears:



This is the closest I've found so far:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Timex T75961 and Seiko SKX007










My aluminum body MacBook performed without a lick of trouble for my 5 years in college. Today I'm updating out of Leopard (10.5) and replacing the battery. Best laptop ever.


----------



## MZWilson (Apr 14, 2013)

These arrived today through the Allen Edmonds factory seconds sale. Not sure about the texture on the leather.






My first shoes with any texture. It reminds me very much of a football. Not sure how I feel yet. Thoughts?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Nice 007 Dieu! Is that your first Seiko diver?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

MZWilson said:


> These arrived today through the Allen Edmonds factory seconds sale. Not sure about the texture on the leather.
> View attachment 11309
> My first shoes with any texture. It reminds me very much of a football. Not sure how I feel yet. Thoughts?


Nah, they're sweet, and one of the most classic things you can own. They also go with just about anything I'd want to wear a heavy light brown shoe with.

That said, I do go back and forth on the San Marco because it's a darker brown with a very football-esque plain toe, so I see where you're coming from.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Biff Loman said:


> This is the closest I've found so far:


Orvis, right? Go to O'Connell's for the real deal: 
J. Press sells them too, but for a bit more if memory serves.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

dkoernert said:


> Nice 007 Dieu! Is that your first Seiko diver?


Thank you sir, yes it is. I strongly considered the 009, but decided on the 007 since it will be my only diver for a while.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you sir, yes it is. I strongly considered the 009, but decided on the 007 since it will be my only diver for a while.


I said the same thing when I got my 007. Now I have a BFK and an Orange Monster on the way. Enjoy it, but stay FAR away from the Seiko forum on WUS. Its dangerous.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you sir, yes it is. I strongly considered the 009, but decided on the 007 since it will be my only diver for a while.


I prefer the 007 to the 009, but like both a lot. I loooove my orange monster though!:biggrin:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I knew there would be at least a couple Seiko enthusiasts on AAAC! I promise not to add an oyster bracelet until after at least one dive


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So, armed with a 25% off coupon and free two day shipping, I raided Brooks Brothers' sale section.

Red Fleece cricket vest:


Christmas critter cords (note the Santa hats):


Several of my acquisitions recently have been more winter oriented, but everything winter related is dirt cheap now and my weight loss is pretty much done (meaning no more guessing on sizes), so I'm using this as an opportunity to stock up. Though the cricket sweater may get some use just because...

Also have some tartan pants coming in this week or next from the same sale :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I knew there would be at least a couple Seiko enthusiasts on AAAC! I promise not to add an oyster bracelet until after at least one dive


I actually wouldn't like an oyster on the 007, for some reason I'm a big fan of the jubilee bracelet that comes stock


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

HerrDavid said:


> Orvis, right? Go to O'Connell's for the real deal:
> J. Press sells them too, but for a bit more if memory serves.


No, not Orvis. Cheap and cheerful from Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0014ZGAUY/

That O'Connells one looks perfect!


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Received my Gatsby OCBD two days ago, here it is:








The yoke is super tiny!








And here is the roll, completely unlined, and yes I know I need a shave:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, nice vest, but even neater pants. That is a great Christmas season item - that is one of the few ways I'd wear the Brooks logo with pride. Enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, nice vest, but even neater pants. That is a great Christmas season item - that is one of the few ways I'd wear the Brooks logo with pride. Enjoy.


Thanks! I probably wouldn't have bought them if it was just the Golden Fleece print (excessive branding and all that), but the Santa hats sold me on it. Of course, this will get worn one month a year, but what the heck lol


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Yikes, I have determined that I will send my Gatsby OCBD back for an exchange because of some pesky missed stitches I found on the placket upon closer inspection. Sigh.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I probably wouldn't have bought them if it was just the Golden Fleece print (excessive branding and all that), but the Santa hats sold me on it. Of course, this will get worn one month a year, but what the heck lol


Well as a fellow Texan, Aggie, and someone living even farther south than you; it might be only once a year, but it's always worth it and women always get a kick out of it!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My aluminum body MacBook performed without a lick of trouble for my 5 years in college. Today I'm updating out of Leopard (10.5) and replacing the battery. Best laptop ever.


You know you could have just upgraded to Snow Leopard directly from the App Store, right?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ytc said:


> Yikes, I have determined that I will send my Gatsby OCBD back for an exchange because of some pesky missed stitches I found on the placket upon closer inspection. Sigh.


That's a bummer. Could you take the shirt (with receipt) to your local BB store and ask their in-house tailor to fix?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Tilton said:


> You know you could have just upgraded to Snow Leopard directly from the App Store, right?


I'm still running Leopard 10.5.8 :icon_pale: So I have to buy Snow Leopard to even get the App Store!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I'm still running* Leopard 10.5.8* :icon_pale: So I have to buy Snow Leopard to even get the App Store!


Is that considered TRAD?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I'm still running Leopard 10.5.8 :icon_pale: So I have to buy Snow Leopard to even get the App Store!


So you have to install Snow Leopard to then install Mountain Lion or Mavericks, or are you just calling it a day a 10.6? Either way - WOOF.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you take it to the Genius Bar at an Apple Store, they'll be able to install the latest OS for you without going through all of the trouble of incremental updates.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Or you could buy a Thinkpad and get off the academic/hipster wagon.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Pentheos said:


> Or you could buy a Thinkpad and get off the academic/hipster wagon.


I had one (used it at work). It sucked. I still have to use Windows at work (now on a Panasonic tablet, which doesn't really suck any less, but it's lighter) only because Apple doesn't make a touchscreen Mac. I also have a computer science degree, and worked for IBM back in the heyday of the IBM PC. I actually sold the things. I finally switched to the Mac in 2004 (wished I'd done it sooner). I use a Mac because it's better. It just is. If you don't believe it, you're wrong. End of discussion. 

Edit: You're from Berkeley, and you don't use a Mac...? WTF...?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I had one (used it at work). It sucked. I still have to use Windows at work (now on a Panasonic tablet, which doesn't really suck any less, but it's lighter) only because Apple doesn't make a touchscreen Mac. I also have a computer science degree, and worked for IBM back in the heyday of the IBM PC. I actually sold the things. I finally switched to the Mac in 2004 (wished I'd done it sooner). I use a Mac because it's better. It just is. If you don't believe it, you're wrong. End of discussion.
> 
> Edit: You're from Berkeley, and you don't use a Mac...? WTF...?


Actually, he's apparently from "the Berkeley."

Anyway, yes, Mac books are so mainstream now hipsters have moved on to other things. Everyone uses them. They work better, they're more durable, and have less issues than virtually any PC on the market. And don't try to start a "Thinkpads are trad!" argument. They were a thing at one point in time and now there is a better thing and that's all there is to it.

Also, looked it up, and Dieu is correct. You must have at least a certain OS to upgrade to whatever the latest thing you want is. They stopped distributing DVDs of OSs at 10.7, so there is no option to wipe it clean and boot from the new OS disk, either. Nice ploy to put an extra $20 in their pocket, but small price to pay for what you get. I, similarly, have had a MBP for 4 years and despite heavy and careless use, it runs better than my work-issued 6-month-old Lenovo Thinkpad X230 (which has actually entirely crapped out on me once already). FWIW, the smartest laptop-related choice I ever made was getting the biggest f'n solid state drive they made in the MBP.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I got a black MacBook in 2007 a couple months before I went to college. The only reason I don't use it anymore is because the charge cable went out in February and I have yet to replace it. My laptop was old enough that I couldn't upgrade the OS past the last one because the hardware couldn't support it. Fantastic laptop and worth every penny I paid. My wife and I both recently got iPhone 5s's and we have an iPad that are taking the place of the laptop until we can afford a new one. 

We aren't obsessive about Mac products, but they have worked exceedingly well for us


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I am done with iPhones (Google makes a better product for my needs right now), but if the charger cable frayed, you can bring it in to an Apple store and they'll give you a new one. The later iterations fixed the fraying issue, FYI. (Aside - ah, the matte black Mac Book, man that takes me back to my freshman year, for sure [we apparently started college at the same time].)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I probably wouldn't have bought them if it was just the Golden Fleece print (excessive branding and all that), but the Santa hats sold me on it. Of course, this will get worn one month a year, but what the heck lol


I have a couple of Christmas items and a couple of summer items that only come out two or three times a season, but as they are timeless (like your pants), they've been in my wardrobe for nearly two decades now and it is like seeing old friends when I pull them out. Your pants will be like that ten and twenty years from now. And, yes, the hats and green laurel is what made the logo go from ehh to yes.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> That's a bummer. Could you take the shirt (with receipt) to your local BB store and ask their in-house tailor to fix?


No, no BB within like 120 miles :O. Not worth doing that.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Slim fit? No cuff? Ban him!

No trad points for me, but they'll be great for my summer holiday.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Tartan pants, courtesy of the BB sale:



Theyre more of a fall pattern but summer weight, which makes it ideal for 80*F Novembers lol


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I think it's safe to say my GF's parents approve of me:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC posted his new audio toy awhile ago, so I thought I'd do the same. The final piece arrived last week, and I celebrated with these albums found on CL today:



The pressings are fantastic--if you're into this sort of stuff, so much better than regular off-the-shelf, but even that sounds great on:



Always wanted one of these in college, and put this together over time. The dust cover arrived a few days ago.

The speakers came a couple weeks ago, the stands I found at Goodwill a few years ago for $5. I knew I'd find a use for them eventually:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32: very nice! I also like the shoes in the last picture 

Funny story- earlier today I was thinking that I really wanted a red, white, and blue striped d-ring grosgrain belt for this summer, especially for stuff like July 4 and Memorial Day weekend. I trawled through eBay and couldn't find anything, but when I happened to stop in Marshall's tonight for something else, I found this:



Vineyard Vines grosgrain- only one they had, exactly my size, and $20. Picked it up without another thought, this will get significant use :biggrin:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> 32: very nice! I also like the shoes in the last picture
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Tweedy Don gets the credit for the shoes.


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

Reuben said:


> I think it's safe to say my GF's parents approve of me:


Filson? I've been eyeing one of those for a while.


----------



## Biff Loman (Mar 5, 2014)

Pendleton 'seaside' shirt:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

darkmark said:


> Filson? I've been eyeing one of those for a while.


It is, and I am quite happy to get it.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

@Reuben: Your girlfriend's parents bought you a Filson bag...? Dude, they don't just "approve of" you. That's a freakin' marriage proposal!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> :


I hope you do a better job of dusting those LPs than you do your TV table.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

If all goes well, tomorrow I, and my lady will be joining the 4810 club in a big way.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Liked my Lands End Indian Madras shirt from a couple weeks ago so much, I bought another one tonight:


you can't really tell in the photo, but the part that looks black is actually navy


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Nice looking shirt. I bought a few LE madras shirts last year as well. They were on deep discount by late summer/early fall. So if you'd like more, you might want to wait to see the clearance prices.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Nice looking shirt. I bought a few LE madras shirts last year as well. They were on deep discount by late summer/early fall. So if you'd like more, you might want to wait to see the clearance prices.


I've been planning on raiding their selection later in the season when that happens. Actually with this one though, it was $40 regularly, but when I went in Sears tonight it was marked down 40%, then because I was returning a jacket there that I had bought online, they gave me another 10% off. So I ended up at about $20, which I don't think is bad at all. I have another jacket I may be returning and if I do, I may pick up a short sleeve madras shirt as well. 'Tis the season! :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I know I'm out of season with this most recent purchase, but bargains must be taken as they present themselves! Picked up a wonderfully comfortable cotton/linen shawl collar cardigan, fitted with wood toggle closures from the local Polo Ralph Lauren Outlet. Originally priced at $170, after applying 30% sale and a 15% military discount, the out the door cost to me was $89.16.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I hope you do a better job of dusting those LPs than you do your TV table.


Fair point. I noticed that, as well, and have informed Mrs. 32 to do a better job of cleaning the house. Then again, when you're amongst friends, you assume that they won't bring up such shortcomings.:thumbs-up:

And I do have a method for cleaning the records, which isn't pictured: a Nitty Gritty 2.5 cleaning machine, purchased last December as step one in The Big Upgrade. It's essentially a shop vac in a box that vacuums all the crud from the vinyl. Anyone who's serious about their records needs one, or equivalent. It is staggering the amount of dirt and skin oil that comes off albums that you thought were pretty clean. The improvement in audio quality is huge.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Went to town this month: 

On the photography front a Canon FD SSC 50 f1.4 for a F-1, a quick release baseplate for my Hasselblad kit. Courtesy the Corporate Discount day, picked up three shirts with the stacked discount, in this a case a blue and white checked dress shirt with the Ainsley collar, a purple button-down gingham and a Pink Brookscool OCBD. The odd thing is the pink Brookscool OCBD I can wear no problem but the must iron version I can't wear because that shade would just clash with my complexion. So it goes.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> have informed Mrs. 32 to do a better job of cleaning the house.


Yikes. Be sure to let us know how that went over...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Yikes. Be sure to let us know how that went over...


Like it always does--she went straight to work, making things right. Others have had different experiences?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Like it always does--she went straight to work, making things right. Others have had different experiences?


Uh, yes. Yes I have


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

I stumbled upon these beauties, and was able to make a ridiculous deal for them, and now I have one of my dream pens, and my lady has a pen she wanted quite a bit.



Top- 2x NIB Montblanc 164 Ball point
Bottom- Montblanc 146, Also a kate spade wallet for the lady as well.
Managed to snag the trio of pens for 195$, and I probably could have got them cheaper, but that's as low as my conscience would let me go.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Went to to an outlet mall tonight, and while there, I decided to drop by the Cole Haan store to check out these bit loafers everyone had been talking about on another thread. I just went in to look, but these are the Ascot IIs that came home with me:



wonderfully comfortable shoes, I feel like I'm wearing slippers. And they were 50% off, so I got them for less than I would've off eBay. I went with black, but I get the feeling that the dark brown might be in my somewhat near future...

on the upside, my wife was the one to immediately suggest that I buy them when I tried them on, so I'm not in trouble for this purchase :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Freshly delivered this afternoon, a pair of Sperry Ranger Mocs I got on sale from Gravity Pope.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just bit the bullet on this brown pinstriped sack suit from the 1960s. Trousers need some letting out in the waist, but it should be good to go otherwise.

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/203970526


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Just bit the bullet on this brown pinstriped sack suit from the 1960s. Trousers need some letting out in the waist, but it should be good to go otherwise.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/203970526


Very nice.

I've often been tempted by that Etsy shop. They seem to always have some nice looking stuff.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

He's got a good selection. Occasionally his guesstimated sizes seem a bit off, such as saying that a 25" sleeve is a Long, but otherwise he seems to know the clothing style pretty well.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Finally got a double breasted jacket that I like the fit of:





Calvin Klein slim fit linen, NWT from ebay. Every DB jacket I've ever tried has seemed incredibly boxy on me because of the length. I didn't know if I would be a fan of the shorter length, but on this jacket specifically I am.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you think it might need to be taken in at the sides just a tad? I think the proportions may be just slightly askew.

Otherwise I think it looks rather nice.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

While killing time this evening at T.J. Maxx while the wife was shopping, I found a couple 100% cotton Indian Madras ties by a company called Tailor Vintage. I was not familiar with this company but the quality seems decent, so I figured I'd give it a try for $10 each. I'm not sure how well the bow tie will knot, since it doesn't seem to have any inner lining whatsoever. The neck tie also seems quite nice. If you're seeking some rather inexpensive Indian Madras ties, you might want to check out your local T.J. Maxx for Tailor Vintage.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure how well the bow tie will knot, since it doesn't seem to have any inner lining whatsoever.


I've got several bow ties with very light or no lining and they're my favorite to tie. Nice, tight knot and this great crinkly rumpledness to the blades.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I've got several bow ties with very light or no lining and they're my favorite to tie. Nice, tight knot and this great crinkly rumpledness to the blades.


If you like that type of bow tie, then I believe the Tailor Vintage bow ties are for you. Check 'em out if you get the chance.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> If you like that type of bow tie, then I believe the Tailor Vintage bow ties are for you. Check 'em out if you get the chance.


I may have to. My Turnbull and Asser bows are a lot like that, as is my one keeper tie bar bow and the couple my girlfriend's mother has made me. I've got some floral print Thai silk for her to work with next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ytc said:


> Do you think it might need to be taken in at the sides just a tad? I think the proportions may be just slightly askew.
> 
> Otherwise I think it looks rather nice.


It looks fine to me. Why would it need to be taken in?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> While killing time this evening at T.J. Maxx while the wife was shopping, I found a couple 100% cotton Indian Madras ties by a company called Tailor Vintage. I was not familiar with this company but the quality seems decent, so I figured I'd give it a try for $10 each. I'm not sure how well the bow tie will knot, since it doesn't seem to have any inner lining whatsoever. The neck tie also seems quite nice. If you're seeking some rather inexpensive Indian Madras ties, you might want to check out your local T.J. Maxx for Tailor Vintage.


I saw those, as well. Most bow ties are unlined, FWIW; the fabric is just lightweight. They'll definitely look casual and floppy when tied, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. I didn't buy any of them simply because the available colors didn't appeal.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Didnt think I was going to have a second post tonight, but I went to return a Lands End sweater to Sears tonight and found these:


both Lands End Indian Madras, the left is short sleeve, the right is long sleeve. I've loved my other two LE madras shirts, so I figured why not. 'Tis the season, after all


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Topsider said:


> I saw those, as well. Most bow ties are unlined, FWIW; the fabric is just lightweight. They'll definitely look casual and floppy when tied, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. I didn't buy any of them simply because the available colors didn't appeal.


You're right, Topsider. I just compared the Tailor Vintage to a cotton Cordial Churchman tie and see that they are very comparable in fabric and weight. I'm very pleased with how the CC ties, and I'm sure the TV will tie just as well. Looks like it was a solid purchase.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I may have to. My Turnbull and Asser bows are a lot like that, as is my one keeper tie bar bow and the couple my girlfriend's mother has made me. I've got some floral print Thai silk for her to work with next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Between this and the Filson, your girlfriend's family sounds awesome lol


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Between this and the Filson, your girlfriend's family sounds awesome lol


Did I mention the five-day weekend I'm taking with them to Maine and Vermont for a wedding? Don't know what I'm getting myself into with this bunch of yanks . . .


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Got these in the mail today. Underneath the insoles and the gunk they left behind was an older BB logo that is different that the LHS I got from BB two years ago. 1/2 size bigger than my other pair, the fit is great. Tomorrow I'll break out the kit and get them conditioned and polished. Owning two nearly identical pairs of these from two different eras isn't excessive, right? Right??? Also trifted an nice LE OCBD in my size, which is hard to find (17x36). I have it soaking in an oxyclean solution and I'll be sporting it tomorrow.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From the recent sales:

Bills chamois cloth and Walk Over bucks










BB oxford cloth pants and madras shirt


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Jovan said:


> It looks fine to me. Why would it need to be taken in?


Meh, nevermind, I just saw the jacket in a new pic in the WIWT thread. It looks better in that pic imo, must have just been me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This is another "acquisition/don't-know-if-I'm-going-to-keep-it-and-need-opinions" post.

I saw this short sleeve seersucker RL shirt tonight at Marshall's and picked it up without another thought, partially due to how much I liked popinjay's L/S seersucker shirt a couple days ago in WAYWT. If it was long sleeve, I wouldn't even be asking about it, but I really only started wearing S/S shirts within the past couple months and have picked up several recently, so I wanted to get other opinions on fit/look before I decide whether or not to keep it.





If I keep it, I thought about having the sleeves shortened a bit (they're just rolled up here):


Thoughts/comments/opinions appreciated.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Cheap American eBay summer wardrobe augments:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

OF, I think both look quite nice. I think the hemmed sleeves look more in proportion with the smaller RL collar though. I tried one on a few weeks ago, and I looked like a wee mormon boy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> OF, I think both look quite nice. I think the hemmed sleeves look more in proportion with the smaller RL collar though. I tried one on a few weeks ago, and I looked like a wee mormon boy.


Lol. The shirt is a Classic Fit, after laying it out flat last night, I'm toying with the idea of getting it tailored to the dimensions of a Custom Fit (laying a custom fit shirt on top of it, the sleeves would need to lose 1.5" and the body would lose an inch on each side). These pics were done with a military tuck, so I may keep doing that.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Lol. The shirt is a Classic Fit, after laying it out flat last night, I'm toying with the idea of getting it tailored to the dimensions of a Custom Fit (laying a custom fit shirt on top of it, the sleeves would need to lose 1.5" and the body would lose an inch on each side). These pics were done with a military tuck, so I may keep doing that.


FWIW, I have at least three seersucker short-sleeve shirts in various colors and find that I almost never wear them. They seemed like good ideas at the time, but madras or polo shirts almost always seem like better choices. I won't say anything about the logo that leaps from the chest.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> From the recent sales:
> 
> Bills chamois cloth and Walk Over bucks
> 
> ...


I thought that you were on a money diet since your recent audio splurge. And I was awfully proud of myself for resisting the urge and not getting the Bills, then I see this...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> FWIW, I have at least three seersucker short-sleeve shirts in various colors and find that I almost never wear them. They seemed like good ideas at the time, but madras or polo shirts almost always seem like better choices. I won't say anything about the logo that leaps from the chest.


The logo doesn't bother me, but your statement about "madras or polo shirts almost always seem like a better choice" is the thing that I keep thinking about. I like the idea of a seersucker shirt in theory, but I keep wondering if I would really wear it all that often, or if i should use that same money to go buy another of the Lands End L/S madras shirts that I've been liking so much (and am wearing today, actually). Short sleeves aren't an issue for me with madras shirts, but I've been thinking more and more that I wish this seersucker shirt were L/S.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The logo doesn't bother me, but your statement about "madras or polo shirts almost always seem like a better choice" is the thing that I keep thinking about. I like the idea of a seersucker shirt in theory, but I keep wondering if I would really wear it all that often, or if i should use that same money to go buy another of the Lands End L/S madras shirts that I've been liking so much (and am wearing today, actually). Short sleeves aren't an issue for me with madras shirts, but I've been thinking more and more that I wish this seersucker shirt were L/S.


I think it looks fine, at least in the first photo. It might just be my taste, but in my view"short" short sleeves only really work for tennis shirts. For button downs like this, something closer to a full half-sleeve is preferable. Again, in my view.

That said, it seems to me that you should return it. I've found, as I know many others have, that if you're not entirely happy with an article of clothing at the outset, it's most likely that you never will be and consequently will find some reason or other not to wear it. On the off chance you do wear it, it will be hard to be fully comfortable because all the niggling little details bothering you will be on your mind. (After all, if you weren't obsessive about these things, you wouldn't be on this forum!) Best to use your money toward something else, in particular something you know you'll be fully happy with.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

HerrDavid said:


> I've found, as I know many others have, that if you're not entirely happy with an article of clothing at the outset, it's most likely that you never will be and consequently will find some reason or other not to wear it.


Yes. And the converse is, if you are altogether too happy with something, also be wary. As evidence, I have a few Press sport coats hanging in my closet that don't fit as they should that I fell love with too fast. Soon to hit the exchange...


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Uncle Bill said:


> Freshly delivered this afternoon, a pair of Sperry Ranger Mocs I got on sale from Gravity Pope.


Nice pick-up. I have been trying to find that color in a 9-1/2 for a while now with no luck.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

jph712 said:


> Nice pick-up. I have been trying to find that color in a 9-1/2 for a while now with no luck.


I scored as I'm a size 11. They are great shoes and on sale for about $80, how could I say no?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> I thought that you were on a money diet since your recent audio splurge. And I was awfully proud of myself for resisting the urge and not getting the Bills, then I see this...


Yeah, I would pretty much discount any pronouncements like that from me.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

'Merica.

This is my first pair of Bills and, while I am happy with the fit and fabric, I'm rather astonished that they don't tape their seams!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ytc: Not surprised. I doubt the original issue chinos, which theirs are modelled after, had taped seams.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

HerrDavid said:


> I think it looks fine, at least in the first photo. It might just be my taste, but in my view"short" short sleeves only really work for tennis shirts. For button downs like this, something closer to a full half-sleeve is preferable. Again, in my view.
> 
> That said, it seems to me that you should return it. I've found, as I know many others have, that if you're not entirely happy with an article of clothing at the outset, it's most likely that you never will be and consequently will find some reason or other not to wear it. On the off chance you do wear it, it will be hard to be fully comfortable because all the niggling little details bothering you will be on your mind. (After all, if you weren't obsessive about these things, you wouldn't be on this forum!)  Best to use your money toward something else, in particular something you know you'll be fully happy with.





32rollandrock said:


> Yes. And the converse is, if you are altogether too happy with something, also be wary. As evidence, I have a few Press sport coats hanging in my closet that don't fit as they should that I fell love with too fast. Soon to hit the exchange...


I went ahead and returned it tonight


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CMDC said:


> Yeah, I would pretty much discount any pronouncements like that from me.


Thank you for giving me my first laugh of the day.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Bought my first pairs of Pantherella socks, and just recieved them. Immediately swapped out my current socks of the day for a pair, and I love the feel. Now to see if they hold up better than the rest of the pricey socks I have been trying lately.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Is Pantherella supposed to be loose in the elastic band? I got a three-pack at Marshall's for ten dollars in September, and I don't much care for how easily they slip down.


----------

